# muddmaddness calhoun la 7-10-2010



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey me and badazzbrute and jtcgumby is goin to make a ride at muddmaddness on this coming saturday 7-10. anybody want to ride wit us jus shoot me or badazzbrute a pm and we can get sme info or give yall directions to meet up or how to get to the park.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Should be a pretty good ride. It rained a good bit today and is supposed to rain the rest of the week. Park should be nasty....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

rained in shreveport off and on all day today


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats good hopeing for a nice nasty ride


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on Walker, you know you want to come this way and ride..... :thinking:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

actually what i was thinkin when i go see dale aka driller i may let him borrow mine so he can go ride i will more than likely have to work .


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

There is also supposed to be a nice ride at Jolly Rogers Sat. They been getting alot more rain than we have been getting here


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

wer is jolly rogers at


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Mansfield...Just south of Shreveport


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

jim r still planing on goin to muddmaddness or r u goin to jolly roger


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Probably gonna be muddmaddness...My friend was just trying to get me to come over there


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey walker, what is this "walker customs shifter handle"? Got a pic?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a thread on custom shifter handles. Its kinda like a pistol grip.you can kinda see it in the kawaski photo section.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got a look at it, very nice...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to get me something unique, like you, I like being different. Right now, I have that shift knob that everyone else has, "750 VTwin" that you can get off of ebay. One day, I am going to try my hand at making one.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my dad has been a machinest for 30+ years he made it for me . goin to make a few more but he is working on a different machine and hasn't time to make them yet.... yea i'm the same way i wanted something no one else had


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Had a great time today...It might have been pretty dry in a lot of places but we still managed to find some really good spots to play in...I am ready to do it again


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I had fun today also... I will have the vids I took today uploaded tomorrow. After you left, we went and played in a pond for a while... It was pretty good, had a hard bottom and about 4' deep in the middle. Keep your eyes open to the media thread for the vids.


----------

